# Gonna build another Bowie



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 29, 2017)

Got some more rasps in so I am going to build another Bowie or two or three....I have already made three out of these rasps, 2 Nicholson and one German made I forget the brand....and they are already in someone else's home....this one will be headed to NC to a Blacksmithing Buddy of mine. I am gonna surprise him cause I am going to send it to him to heat treat and temper for me and then when I get it back I am gonna make the Bowie. I am thinking on doing either a coffin handle style or a Segmented Ram's Horn with some copper spacers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 29, 2017)

Oh and after it is finished I will mail it back to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Jul 29, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Wildthings (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Nature Man (Jul 30, 2017)

Twill be a mighty fine knife, indeed. Chuck


----------

